# Engine Bay - Help - How to reach tough spots ?



## Raptor_F22 (Apr 8, 2015)

Hey everyone :newbie: here,

So my mechanic basically sprayed grease all inside my engine bay before I could spot what he was about to do :wall: 
So today was my first time giving my Civic's engine bay a light detail whilst it was sat on the drive. Question is; how do you reach all the tough spots where the piping is in the way and what to do with the rust spots on the bare metal? 
I tried scrubbing away with Gtechniq M1, and other than make a god almighty mess because it's so aqueous, it didn't really seem to help. Any product recommendations?

I've added some pics below of the areas which I want to spruce up and hopefully get shining away.


























I'll add another post with before and after pics of what I was eventually able to achieve but it's still really far away from what I'd like


----------



## Raptor_F22 (Apr 8, 2015)

Here are the before & after shots;


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

An angled radiator brush will help get into tricky spots


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

A detailing brush will do the trick.


----------



## Raptor_F22 (Apr 8, 2015)

I had one to hand, but it just doesn't seem to reach into all the areas you'd want. I might try the angled radiator one next time.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

http://www.screwfix.com/p/hamilton-...d Decorating&gclid=CL_ux-KZzMYCFQYOwwodtQ0CwA


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

A swift kick to the testicles followed by an uppercut.
He wouldnt do it a second time


----------



## Raptor_F22 (Apr 8, 2015)

lmao , well said. tbh it was downright dangerous as it went all over my windscreen and smeared everywhere. Used the Koch Chemie window cleaner which made light work of it, used it to clean the wiper blades too. Lesson learned though!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Degreaser used in conjunction with a long reach brush I use vikan,also a steam cleaner works well gets into all the nooks and cranies, that are hard to get to.


----------



## Raptor_F22 (Apr 8, 2015)

are there any steam cleaners in particular you'd recommend? i've heard some of them can be pretty messy to use. Also, when steam cleaning, any key areas to cover up?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Raptor_F22 said:


> are there any steam cleaners in particular you'd recommend? i've heard some of them can be pretty messy to use. Also, when steam cleaning, any key areas to cover up?


I use a karcher DE4002 i suppose it's all down to affordability and how often you'd use it, taking those factors into account will mean which machine you'll end up purchasing.
With steam cleaners very little water is used so i don't cover anything up,but will always recommend to let common sense and logic prevail.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I got really good results on one car with a manky engine bay by mixing BH Surfex at 10:1 in a garden pump sprayer and was able to carefully poke the long lance down into the awkward areas ; left it a couple of minutes then used a gentle fine spray from a hosepipe to wash it off.

Worked pretty well at washing dirt out I thought, considering no agitation was possible.


----------



## sandyt87 (Jun 21, 2011)

A degreaser in conjunction with either a small or medium wheel woolie. The handle is long enough to get to some very hard to reach places. 

Alex


----------

